# Hawk scroll saws/parts.



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouch, Mama lost a part for her scroll saw. Went to the Hawk woodworking site, which says that effective Mar 2, 2009 they have closed up shop due to challenging economic times.

The part won’t be hard to fabricate, just a threaded barrel for the blade tensioning apparatus. Thought I would take a shot in the dark and ask if anyone knew of a parts distributer, and if nothing else, at least give you all a heads up that they went under.


----------



## Katrina/[email protected] (Sep 23, 2009)

Bushtom Mfg. has bought the Hawk Woodworking Tools Product Line from RBI. We are up and running and parts and new machines are available. 
you can contact us at www.hawkwoodworkingtools.com. 
We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Katrina...good to know this info, I've heard great things about Hawk!


----------

